# Is it possible to to tighten the chain on a taper?



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm finding that when running right to left at any amount of speed , the chain runs off and jams. Can push it back in place and continue but have to push really hard as I can't reverse the direction of the chain . Running the taper slower helps bit it still eventually happens. Can the tension be adjusted at all?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> I'm finding that when running right to left at any amount of speed , the chain runs off and jams. Can push it back in place and continue but have to push really hard as I can't reverse the direction of the chain . Running the taper slower helps bit it still eventually happens. Can the tension be adjusted at all?


Yes, put more tension on the chain guard

let me guess, you want pictures on how to,,,, right:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes, put more tension on the chain guard
> 
> let me guess, you want pictures on how to,,,, right:whistling2:


Beat cha to it. I just bent them in a bit .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You got it:thumbup:

You can put a fair amount of tension on where the red arrow is, and a bit with the green one. If that don't work, then sorry , but you will need a new chain. They do stretch after a very long use of time, and I mean a very long use of time. If your into that territory, I would be looking at a rebuild or majour tune up.

I hope you like the Tattoo I put on your finger:yes::whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You got it:thumbup:
> 
> You can put a fair amount of tension on where the red arrow is, and a bit with the green one. If that don't work, then sorry , but you will need a new chain. They do stretch after a very long use of time, and I mean a very long use of time. If your into that territory, I would be looking at a rebuild or majour tune up.
> 
> I hope you like the Tattoo I put on your finger:yes::whistling2:


Nice one yes. Should there be this much play on the chain . I'm guessing not.y taper is really old. Not sure if I can get parts for it still. Will message Columbia I guess.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> Nice one yes. Should there be this much play on the chain . I'm guessing not.y taper is really old. Not sure if I can get parts for it still. Will message Columbia I guess.


It's sorta like a bike chain

The front bike chain tends to come off at the top , well the back one tends to come off at the bottom. So you can have slack at the top, but if it starts coming off at the front gear then........

So if it was coming off at the bottom back gear, then you maybe in luck. Looks to me like you can still put more tension on the front part of the chain guard. You may think I'm nutz, but I just give it a good whack with the hammer.

If you do half to get a new chain, best to get the front and rear sprocket too. If not, it's sorta like doing a oil change on your truck, without changing the filter, sorta pointless


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's sorta like a bike chain
> 
> The front bike chain tends to come off at the top , well the back one tends to come off at the bottom. So you can have slack at the top, but if it starts coming off at the front gear then........
> 
> ...


It's coming off on the back gear . I will put a bit more pressure on it and try it out tomorrow. The larger gear seems to have some play in it as well . A bit wiggly .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> It's coming off on the back gear . I will put a bit more pressure on it and try it out tomorrow. The larger gear seems to have some play in it as well . A bit wiggly .


Sounds good

Report back here tomorrow, let us know how it went


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Will do . Don't forget to check out my new greenhorn vid.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

not much I can add to 2bucks info sept maybe this,,,

I bought a DM tube,,, that had a "bad" chain on it. By that I mean one link was crushed, or something,,, spin your wheels real slow(when its clean) and SEE if a link is "sticking" 

Think back to your bike riding days,,, sometimes a chain will "freeze" in a link or two


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> not much I can add to 2bucks info sept maybe this,,,
> 
> I bought a DM tube,,, that had a "bad" chain on it. By that I mean one link was crushed, or something,,, spin your wheels real slow(when its clean) and SEE if a link is "sticking"
> 
> Think back to your bike riding days,,, sometimes a chain will "freeze" in a link or two


Thanks captain. I did check the chain before and it was ok , nothing tight at all. Didn't get a chance To take it for a run today with the tensioner modified . Will do tomorrow. I did try running from from left to right to see if that made a difference. It never jammed up but if I went to fast I could feel something was not right or as smooth so had to slow down. I have another temp fix in mind however it may require my buddy's help from the machine shop here in town. I can see myself getting a newer one if I consistently get more taping jobs. Running a taper is actually fun. Then again I used to think roofing was fun. ..... 

Here's a question. If I were to add another tensioner wheel, would it be better to put it on top pushing the chain down like my finger in the pic or push it up where the existing tensioner. There's not much room left on the upper part of the tensioner before it gets jambed in the cutter housing so I was thinking adding something to the left of it to add a little more tension .


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

jcampbell said:


> Thanks captain. I did check the chain before and it was ok , nothing tight at all. Didn't get a chance To take it for a run today with the tensioner modified . Will do tomorrow. I did try running from from left to right to see if that made a difference. It never jammed up but if I went to fast I could feel something was not right or as smooth so had to slow down. I have another temp fix in mind however it may require my buddy's help from the machine shop here in town. I can see myself getting a newer one if I consistently get more taping jobs. Running a taper is actually fun. Then again I used to think roofing was fun. .....
> 
> Here's a question. If I were to add another tensioner wheel, would it be better to put it on top pushing the chain down like my finger in the pic or push it up where the existing tensioner. There's not much room left on the upper part of the tensioner before it gets jambed in the cutter housing so I was thinking adding something to the left of it to add a little more tension .


 Basically, when your tensioner won't help anymore,,,its time for a new chain,,,, last one I bought was around 8 years ago,, best I remember it was near $150.00, but just call and get a price for one,,, at least you will know????


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry if I override a previous post , JC I bought new wheels for my coltaper and fixed my prob, like before on your boxes chap ya really need tires.....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry if I am hijacking this thread but it is sort of related. A while ago someone asked Aaron for adjustable mud flow on a zooka (I cant find the thread). Also I remember Vanman saying that the BlueLine gun puts more mud out. So i counted the amount of teeth on the cogs (Obviously that will affect the gearing and the amount of mud put on)
On my blue gun the large cog has 27 teeth and the small one 6 teeth. Just curious how many teeth other brands have.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> sorry if I override a previous post , JC I bought new wheels for my coltaper and fixed my prob, like before on your boxes chap ya really need tires.....


Yes the tires. I switched the new ones from the axle kit I got and put the tires on my 12 and put the old ones on my 10. At least that way if they do leave a mark it will be covered by the 12. Still gonna get an o ring on em tho!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Sorry if I am hijacking this thread but it is sort of related. A while ago someone asked Aaron for adjustable mud flow on a zooka (I cant find the thread). Also I remember Vanman saying that the BlueLine gun puts more mud out. So i counted the amount of teeth on the cogs (Obviously that will affect the gearing and the amount of mud put on)
> On my blue gun the large cog has 27 teeth and the small one 6 teeth. Just curious how many teeth other brands have.


Gaz i have never studied the cogs much!!
I always thought that it was the width of the tube that the plunger wire winds up on!!As my blueline gun,i can get 8 upright tapes on but the col is 9!! But they both take 8 pumps 2 fill!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jcampbell said:


> Thanks captain. I did check the chain before and it was ok , nothing tight at all. Didn't get a chance To take it for a run today with the tensioner modified . Will do tomorrow. I did try running from from left to right to see if that made a difference. It never jammed up but if I went to fast I could feel something was not right or as smooth so had to slow down. I have another temp fix in mind however it may require my buddy's help from the machine shop here in town. I can see myself getting a newer one if I consistently get more taping jobs. Running a taper is actually fun. Then again I used to think roofing was fun. .....
> 
> Here's a question. If I were to add another tensioner wheel, would it be better to put it on top pushing the chain down like my finger in the pic or push it up where the existing tensioner. There's not much room left on the upper part of the tensioner before it gets jambed in the cutter housing so I was thinking adding something to the left of it to add a little more tension .


If u r putting another on where ur finger is,u will need 2 make it some sort of a wheel as it will b grinding on it as its trying 2 straighten up if u get what i mean? The underside of the chain has no tension and is slack! U could even do some harm 2 the bushes on the gun by putting 1 on the uperside of the chain! Only a thought!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> It's coming off on the back gear . I will put a bit more pressure on it and try it out tomorrow. The larger gear seems to have some play in it as well . A bit wiggly .


Don't worry about the play on the top of the chain, mine is the same as yours:yes:, if not worse.



gazman said:


> Sorry if I am hijacking this thread but it is sort of related. A while ago someone asked Aaron for adjustable mud flow on a zooka (I cant find the thread). Also I remember Vanman saying that the BlueLine gun puts more mud out. So i counted the amount of teeth on the cogs (Obviously that will affect the gearing and the amount of mud put on)
> On my blue gun the large cog has 27 teeth and the small one 6 teeth. Just curious how many teeth other brands have.


I was just about ready to hop into the shower with my little Lady Gazzy, she has the same amount of teeth as your little lady.

(the Lady that makes you money, not takes your money:whistling2

Mines a Tape Tech


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you do half to get a new chain, best to get the front and rear sprocket too. If not, it's sorta like doing a oil change on your truck, without changing the filter, sorta pointless


 the sprockets are good unless bent (large) or wobbly.....


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> It's coming off on the back gear . I will put a bit more pressure on it and try it out tomorrow. The larger gear seems to have some play in it as well . A bit wiggly .


just saw this....
Try new head bushings, nyliners and tenite bearing before you spend $100 on a new sprocket


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> just saw this....
> Try new head bushings, nyliners and tenite bearing before you spend $100 on a new sprocket


Is there a kit for these parts or are they sold separately?


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Is there a kit for these parts or are they sold separately?


All the bushings, seals, toothed wheels, brake spring, and drive spring are in tapetechs 502a kit My version also contains chain rollers and control valve wiper

Sprockets and main chain are sold separately


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> All the bushings, seals, toothed wheels, brake spring, and drive spring are in tapetechs 502a kit My version also contains chain rollers and control valve wiper
> 
> Sprockets and main chain are sold separately


Is this what your thinkin?


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Is this what your thinkin?


Yup that's it, looks like Columbia parts tho, who's that from?


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Yup that's it, looks like Columbia parts tho, who's that from?


It is the Columbia repair kit from Walltools


----------

